# New requests for scraping classes



## Richard King (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,  I have had some Private messages asking when I will be teaching a class in NYC area and Houston Texas.  All we need to do a class ins a host shop that is big enough, the host  has a granite surface plate and 8 to 10 students.  I would be available to teach classes in the fall or winter months as of now I am booked until the middle of August.  I will be teaching a class in Milwaukee the end of June, at a private company and unfortuneatly they won't let any others in the class.   Rich


----------

